# What’s the latest with West Coast FC/OC Surf merger



## JohnCStone (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone have any idea what is going on over at West Coast FC/OC Surf?  We hear not good. Is it true they didn’t renew their fields at GP.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Mar 31, 2018)

Besides them going after all the local talent they can get by hardselling ignorant parents on expensive programs or promising things they cant deliver? Ethics have hit an all-time low.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 2, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Besides them going after all the local talent they can get by hardselling ignorant parents on expensive programs or promising things they cant deliver? Ethics have hit an all-time low.


they've been there, you're just now noticing....


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

Overlap said:


> they've been there, you're just now noticing....


haha, no. i did deserve that reply though. i left out some details. Surf getting coaches to implement the club's lack of ethics - but I guess that also falls on the person allowing themselves to implement those ethics.


----------



## broshark (Apr 2, 2018)

I love a good Surf bashing thread.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

broshark said:


> I love a good Surf bashing thread.


hah. soon theyll just have leagues with Pats, Galaxy and Surf teams - with maybe some Strikers teams sprinkled in.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 2, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> hah. soon theyll just have leagues with Pats, Galaxy and Surf teams - with maybe some Strikers teams sprinkled in.


Don’t forget slammers


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 2, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Don’t forget slammers


haha them too. Although Galaxy chewing up many of those too


----------



## Futbol Fan (Apr 3, 2018)

tough to juggle ECNL and DA programs with quality. ECNL has put the pressure on clubs to not field subpar teams while having a DA program. WCFC/OC Surf loading up ECNL teams, pulling players from the DA teams...I guess DA is not their priority! Poor Ethics or desperate?


----------



## Overlap (Apr 3, 2018)

Futbol Fan said:


> tough to juggle ECNL and DA programs with quality. ECNL has put the pressure on clubs to not field subpar teams while having a DA program. WCFC/OC Surf loading up ECNL teams, pulling players from the DA teams...I guess DA is not their priority! Poor Ethics or desperate?


maybe they finally realized they just kept draining the talent pool and need to get focused


----------



## Futbol Fan (Apr 3, 2018)

Overlap said:


> maybe they finally realized they just kept draining the talent pool and need to get focused


agree, just unfortunate for the DA girls at WCFC, they pay in full, now the team is being disbanded.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2018)

Futbol Fan said:


> agree, just unfortunate for the DA girls at WCFC, they pay in full, now the team is being disbanded.


What?  Is this true?  What age group?


----------



## Futbol Fan (Apr 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> What?  Is this true?  What age group?


Ask around the 2000 families that play on the ECNL and DA teams...just an interesting style of conducting business or developing players.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 3, 2018)

2000 players are in their last year right?  What about the 03/04/05 teams?
For 2000 players-  is the team folding because of player movement?  It can’t be easy to keep a DA and ECNL team running concurrently when many players are hanging up their cleats.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> 2000 players are in their last year right?  What about the 03/04/05 teams?
> For 2000 players-  is the team folding because of player movement?  It can’t be easy to keep a DA and ECNL team running concurrently when many players are hanging up their cleats.


it's proof the talent pool is big however, not big enough for DA, DA2, ECNL to be competitive, you gotta blame some of this on the parents for buying in to the next shiny new thing, curious how many will return to their old teams, if their old team is still around (I'm guessing most are not) or if they just hang them up. I hope the one's that want to keep playing get onto teams that play showcases to get them in front of coaches, there's plenty of college's for most of these player's, they just need the right team....


----------



## Futbol Fan (Apr 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> 2000 players are in their last year right?  What about the 03/04/05 teams?
> For 2000 players-  is the team folding because of player movement?  It can’t be easy to keep a DA and ECNL team running concurrently when many players are hanging up their cleats.


it's a move to have a successful ECNL team. The '00 age group is the only team in the standings for WC that has a chance to win a championship. They are pulling over their top DA players to join the ECNL to improve their chance of winning, it can work. Mentioned above about how ECNL requires a club to have successful teams and not be second fiddle to DA. You did reply something regarding the talent pool quality of players being limited. How does DA feel about this now that DA players are off the roster?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Overlap said:


> maybe they finally realized they just kept draining the talent pool and need to get focused


about $. always is. theyve told some kids to come out to "Academy Tryouts".  Then told parents/grandparents/handlers theyll be on the ECNL team or Flight 1 teams. Depends on what they can sell them or if they are getting scholarships. The more ignorant folks sold on ECNL, even on scholarship, dont know how much ECNL is really going to cost them. Theyve told some parents to signup for ECNL for two years and then they can have a chance to be on the Academy team. As much as other parents ask about all this hard-selling, and the actual truth is explained to them - still not buying it. The truth that is. They still want that timeshare before its all sold out. One of those expensively-scarce 30 spots are filling fast!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Overlap said:


> it's proof the talent pool is big however, not big enough for DA, DA2, ECNL to be competitive, you gotta blame some of this on the parents for buying in to the next shiny new thing, curious how many will return to their old teams, if their old team is still around (I'm guessing most are not) or if they just hang them up. I hope the one's that want to keep playing get onto teams that play showcases to get them in front of coaches, there's plenty of college's for most of these player's, they just need the right team....


exactly. here comes SCDSL Discovery and some other teams have found leagues that havent even been around in CA. You have to tell parents: if you want to find the competition, you can find it in So Cal. You dont need to buy the next shiny new thing some guy who has the financial instinctive to "help" is offering. They really couldnt wrap their head around playing another Cal South Club on the East Coast because they are part of this "special" league. Scholarships are such a bad ECNL Sell. If you play ECNL four years you could more than pay for a UC education.

Im going to start the first 10x week training + 2x Games a week Club. Going to go LaVar Ball and have everyone pull their kids out of school. If we cant find games we will travel to other club fields and go all jiu-jitsu dojo challenge on them. Can travel all year and charge $75k per kid. No mercy!


----------



## Slammerdad (Apr 3, 2018)

Does anyone know if it will change things for the 03'04'05' groups?  They seemed to be struggling at both the DA/ECNL season as well.  Will the move help their recruitment chances?  I know one team in that group that goes out of it's way to scout and perge players from other flight 1 clubs.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Slammerdad said:


> Does anyone know if it will change things for the 03'04'05' groups?  They seemed to be struggling at both the DA/ECNL season as well.  Will the move help their recruitment chances?  I know one team in that group that goes out of it's way to scout and perge players from other flight 1 clubs.


I guess it depends on who they recruit. They have new coaches and theyve been hard at work trying to poach players from their old clubs. Even from teams they didnt even coach. Im wondering if they have an B05 DA team given WC didnt have one last year and was a big fallout due to this. I could then see why they are pushing ECNL so hard if they dont have a DA team for that age group. Would make sense why they tell parents to signup for two years and attempt to make DA - maybe theyll have a DA team for that age group by then.  anyone know if they have an b05 DA team?


----------



## Sike (Apr 3, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> If you play ECNL four years you could more than pay for a UC education.


UC tuition, fees, etc (not including room and board) is about $14k per year.  Are people really paying that kind of money for ECNL?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Sike said:


> UC tuition, fees, etc (not including room and board) is about $14k per year.  Are people really paying that kind of money for ECNL?


people on the board said they paid $8000-10000 for the year after travel


----------



## G03_SD (Apr 3, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> people on the board said they paid $8000-10000 for the year after travel


 I think you would reach this high number if you include parents' expense. I don't think we spent that much even with the NJ showcase in May


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

G03_SD said:


> I think you would reach this high number if you include parents' expense. I don't think we spent that much even with the NJ showcase in May


Yeah but you should include your travel expenses since it is a real cost. Families in other states seem to be paying the same.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 3, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> people on the board said they paid $8000-10000 for the year after travel


that's probably correct with all the travel. I've yet to hear any major success stories, I just don't get it. Our team just played LV Player's Showcase, we invited 2 guest players and it looks like both will sign with schools of their choice. My point is, you don't need to be on DA, DA2, ECNL and pay outrageous fees, just be on a good team, with a good coach and do your part reaching out to coaches, asking them to come and see you play. It's not brain surgery....


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 3, 2018)

Overlap said:


> that's probably correct with all the travel. I've yet to hear any major success stories, I just don't get it. Our team just played LV Player's Showcase, we invited 2 guest players and it looks like both will sign with schools of their choice. My point is, you don't need to be on DA, DA2, ECNL and pay outrageous fees, just be on a good team, with a good coach and do your part reaching out to coaches, asking them to come and see you play. It's not brain surgery....


I agree. A ton of avenues.  Big Clubs all promising everything and always parents willing to buy. I cant find the graph/statistics showing how bad the conversion rate is for DAs. Was floating around during the USSF election process. The best club had 4 kids come out, next best was 2, many with 1 and most had ZERO. In 10 years, that is pretty pathetic. Would be nice to see the stats of how many kids came out of college (who didnt go to DA/ECNL), or kids who ended up in USL/NASL (without the same DA/ECNL) and then onto pro clubs over the same amount of time. Same goes for stats for kids coming out of ODP.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 4, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I agree. A ton of avenues.  Big Clubs all promising everything and always parents willing to buy. I cant find the graph/statistics showing how bad the conversion rate is for DAs. Was floating around during the USSF election process. The best club had 4 kids come out, next best was 2, many with 1 and most had ZERO. In 10 years, that is pretty pathetic. Would be nice to see the stats of how many kids came out of college (who didnt go to DA/ECNL), or kids who ended up in USL/NASL (without the same DA/ECNL) and then onto pro clubs over the same amount of time. Same goes for stats for kids coming out of ODP.


I think I read or heard it was something like 3% make it to the college level, it would make sense the percent would drop from there, I think I read or heard it was .01% that make it to the professional level so, again, why do these parents make the insane drive, pay huge fees and for what? I'd LOVE to know any stats for ODP player's, the older one's I know went off to play in college through their club teams and the younger ones I know of, also went back to their club teams and are still playing, not sure how or if that time benefited in any way....I'm becoming less of a fan of the DA, DA2 & ECNL, it just seems like diluted soccer the last few years and no end in site, thank goodness my youngest DD only has 1 year left.


----------



## Fact (Apr 4, 2018)

Overlap said:


> I think I read or heard it was something like 3% make it to the college level, it would make sense the percent would drop from there, I think I read or heard it was .01% that make it to the professional level so, again, why do these parents make the insane drive, pay huge fees and for what? I'd LOVE to know any stats for ODP player's, the older one's I know went off to play in college through their club teams and the younger ones I know of, also went back to their club teams and are still playing, not sure how or if that time benefited in any way....I'm becoming less of a fan of the DA, DA2 & ECNL, it just seems like diluted soccer the last few years and no end in site, thank goodness my youngest DD only has 1 year left.


I love your dds journey and common sense approach.  I wish you would share it more because that Kool Aid people have been drinking is hard to get out of their systems.

Don't get me wrong, I think West Coast is a great club but I am scratching my head as to why they thought they needed the Surf name.  Also DA is great for kiddos that want to play everyday and ECNL has some benefits as well. But people need to get a grip on reality and think twice before driving pass their local club.


----------



## G03_SD (Apr 4, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Yeah but you should include your travel expenses since it is a real cost. Families in other states seem to be paying the same.


 For a roster of 18, a team would need 4-5 moms or dads to take turn to travel with the players. It would cost a lot, if you accompany your players every trip.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> I love your dds journey and common sense approach.  I wish you would share it more because that Kool Aid people have been drinking is hard to get out of their systems.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think West Coast is a great club but I am scratching my head as to why they thought they needed the Surf name.  Also DA is great for kiddos that want to play everyday and ECNL has some benefits as well. But people need to get a grip on reality and think twice before driving pass their local club.


I agree with your post but everyones situation is unique.  

We had one of our kids playing in a local club. We also had our kid going to one of the clubs trainers for privates. At the time, our kid was on the A team but that team was not playing in a high level(I think it was AAA Presidio) I happened to run into my kids trainer and after chatting for a bit he tells me that my kid will not go anywhere playing for that team. He told me that we should find a better team for our kid even if it's out of the area. I took his advice.

Sometimes the local clubs just don't cut it. Other times they are a perfect fit.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 4, 2018)

Fact said:


> I love your dds journey and common sense approach.  I wish you would share it more because that Kool Aid people have been drinking is hard to get out of their systems.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think West Coast is a great club but I am scratching my head as to why they thought they needed the Surf name.  Also DA is great for kiddos that want to play everyday and ECNL has some benefits as well. But people need to get a grip on reality and think twice before driving pass their local club.


I'll admit, I had some doubts about, was I doing the right thing and looking back, I now know, we did the right thing. My oldest stayed with her team (G98), had one heck of a run, was able to stay with her team mates, some of which they had played together or against each other since U6-U12, she did the work putting herself out there to college coaches, we helped guide her and she landed at a college where she's thriving, still playing as are 10 of her team mates. None of them went DA, DA2. 3 went the ECNL route and I believe only 1 of the 3 is playing in college. 

Clubs like West Coast are what a lot of clubs aspire to be and I think they may be messing up a good thing but, that's their issue, as long as there are parents willing to buy into the hype, some club will be putting the new hype out there. I just think all these "new" avenues have diluted the talent pool and it's showing, the DA2 was not necessary, tell me a kid is going to develop sitting on the sideline or playing sporadically, those players should have stayed at their club teams and developed!....to me, that's where your local club would have been a better fit.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 4, 2018)

Multi Sport said:


> I agree with your post but everyones situation is unique.
> 
> We had one of our kids playing in a local club. We also had our kid going to one of the clubs trainers for privates. At the time, our kid was on the A team but that team was not playing in a high level(I think it was AAA Presidio) I happened to run into my kids trainer and after chatting for a bit he tells me that my kid will not go anywhere playing for that team. He told me that we should find a better team for our kid even if it's out of the area. I took his advice.
> 
> Sometimes the local clubs just don't cut it. Other times they are a perfect fit.


(in your case, I would agree with you)  not a slam on Presidio but, in that area, there's better options


----------



## mirage (Apr 4, 2018)

Overlap said:


> ......My point is, you don't need to be on DA, DA2, ECNL and pay outrageous fees, just be on a good team, with a good coach and do your part reaching out to coaches, asking them to come and see you play. It's not brain surgery....


Maybe for now on the girls side.  Not the case for the boys side.

Couple of big factors are that:

1) DA has been around for 10 years or so and call the coaches use the system as a filter to get to the top 1~2% as there are more DA players graduating in any given year than the total number of recruits in a year at D1 and D2.

2) There are simply less schools that play mens soccer than women's due to Title IX resource constraints.

Since DA is new and ECNL while very successful, women's coaches are not trained to take advantage of the DA system yet.  My sense is that it will change.

As for DA2, ECNL and so on really don't matter as they are viewed as just like regular club teams in a top tier competition.

Do players outside of DA get recruited on the boys side - absolutely.  But its much harder to get their attention.

It may not be brain surgery, but it may be rocket science.....


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 4, 2018)

Overlap said:


> that's probably correct with all the travel. I've yet to hear any major success stories, I just don't get it. Our team just played LV Player's Showcase, we invited 2 guest players and it looks like both will sign with schools of their choice. My point is, you don't need to be on DA, DA2, ECNL and pay outrageous fees, just be on a good team, with a good coach and do your part reaching out to coaches, asking them to come and see you play. It's not brain surgery....


Are they playing D1 or D2?


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 4, 2018)

Sike said:


> UC tuition, fees, etc (not including room and board) is about $14k per year.  Are people really paying that kind of money for ECNL?


Real cost is anywhere from $31,000. to $34,000 to attend a UC school, that is if you get in.  It is never just tuition, with the exception of those who live within driving distance of campus and can live at home for the four-five  years it takes to get through.


----------



## Lambchop (Apr 4, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I guess it depends on who they recruit. They have new coaches and theyve been hard at work trying to poach players from their old clubs. Even from teams they didnt even coach. Im wondering if they have an B05 DA team given WC didnt have one last year and was a big fallout due to this. I could then see why they are pushing ECNL so hard if they dont have a DA team for that age group. Would make sense why they tell parents to signup for two years and attempt to make DA - maybe theyll have a DA team for that age group by then.  anyone know if they have an b05 DA team?


They do have DA for the O5's as well as 06's and 07's for the upcoming year.


----------



## Overlap (Apr 5, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Are they playing D1 or D2?


D2 & D3


----------



## Overlap (Apr 5, 2018)

mirage said:


> Maybe for now on the girls side.  Not the case for the boys side.
> 
> Couple of big factors are that:
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the boys side and what you've stated is probably true, my rant was regarding the girls side and where it is today. I just think it's getting out of control with costs, extended drives, club mergers, a new shiny thing every year and that's not how the game started or should be. They're turning a simple game with simple recruiting into big business, rocket science.....


----------



## Futbol Fan (Apr 17, 2018)

Rumor or fact? ECNL OC Surf will not have girls ECNL next season


JohnCStone said:


> Anyone have any idea what is going on over at West Coast FC/OC Surf?  We hear not good. Is it true they didn’t renew their fields at GP.


Question: Rumor or fact? ECNL kicks out OC SURF? OC Surf will not have girls ECNL next season?


----------



## Futbol Fan (Apr 17, 2018)

JohnCStone said:


> Anyone have any idea what is going on over at West Coast FC/OC Surf?  We hear not good. Is it true they didn’t renew their fields at GP.


Question: Rumor or fact? ECNL kicks out OC SURF? OC Surf will not have girls ECNL next season?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 17, 2018)

Heard it will be announced today that they are out as far as ECNL is concerned


----------



## timbuck (Apr 17, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Heard it will be announced today that they are out as far as ECNL is concerned


There goes their run at Presidents Cup. What will they do without their ECNL girls next year?


----------



## pulguita (Apr 17, 2018)

mirage said:


> Maybe for now on the girls side.  Not the case for the boys side.
> 
> Couple of big factors are that:
> 
> ...


WTDoesn't


mirage said:


> Maybe for now on the girls side.  Not the case for the boys side.
> 
> Couple of big factors are that:
> 
> ...


WTF makes you think brain surgery is more difficult than rocket science?  Maybe that's your problem.  Its not that difficult, find the best team with the best coach.  Doesn't  matter the name over the door.  If your kid is good they are good.  You play 40-50 games a year you train 100 - 125 times a year.  What's more important?  If the training sucks which frankly most does in SoCal find the best coach.  Our team beat the crap out of each other in training because that was the environment created.  We were our own best competition. 3 out of 4 Nat Cup wins - 3 consecutive, National League championship, 3 trips to National Championships - a win and a loss in the finals. Always went to Surf, Vegas Showcase.   12 out of 18 D1 players, 1 a regular with the U20's, others called in from time to time.  And 2 with NCAA Natty's.  No ECNL, no DA, a shitload of ODP.


----------



## Real Deal (Apr 17, 2018)

pulguita said:


> WTDoesn't
> 
> 
> WTF makes you think brain surgery is more difficult than rocket science?  Maybe that's your problem.  Its not that difficult, find the best team with the best coach.  Doesn't  matter the name over the door.  If your kid is good they are good.  You play 40-50 games a year you train 100 - 125 times a year.  What's more important?  If the training sucks which frankly most does in SoCal find the best coach.  Our team beat the crap out of each other in training because that was the environment created.  We were our own best competition. 3 out of 4 Nat Cup wins - 3 consecutive, National League championship, 3 trips to National Championships - a win and a loss in the finals. Always went to Surf, Vegas Showcase.   12 out of 18 D1 players, 1 a regular with the U20's, others called in from time to time.  And 2 with NCAA Natty's.  No ECNL, no DA, a shitload of ODP.


that's so cool for you


----------



## mirage (Apr 17, 2018)

pulguita said:


> WTF makes you think brain surgery is more difficult than rocket science?....


Well, I am a rocket scientist/engineer and I believe brain surgery is more difficult because its not straight forward and not necessarily governed by the laws of physics and chemistry.



pulguita said:


> ......We were our own best competition. 3 out of 4 Nat Cup wins - 3 consecutive, National League championship, 3 trips to National Championships - a win and a loss in the finals. Always went to Surf, Vegas Showcase.   12 out of 18 D1 players, 1 a regular with the U20's, others called in from time to time.  And 2 with NCAA Natty's.  No ECNL, no DA, a shitload of ODP.


Nice, but what if you are not on the team you speak of.  That's one team.  How many players are looking for exposure?  The original comment was made in general to say that DA/ECNL do offer more exposure and provide coaches with filtering to the top few percents.  The fact that your kid's team was successful is wonderful for everyone on the team.  They are the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## pulguita (Apr 17, 2018)

mirage said:


> Well, I am a rocket scientist/engineer and I believe brain surgery is more difficult because its not straight forward and not necessarily governed by the laws of physics and chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but what if you are not on the team you speak of.  That's one team.  How many players are looking for exposure?  The original comment was made in general to say that DA/ECNL do offer more exposure and provide coaches with filtering to the top few percents.  The fact that your kid's team was successful is wonderful for everyone on the team.  They are the exception rather than the rule.


Yes and so am I.  And have done many things that experts have said can't be done.


----------



## outside! (Apr 17, 2018)

So just how many rocket scientists are there on the forum? I am not a rocket scientist anymore.


----------



## GKDad65 (Apr 17, 2018)

outside! said:


> So just how many rocket scientists are there on the forum? I am not a rocket scientist anymore.


Damn, missed that class.  Went surfing instead.


----------



## outside! (Apr 17, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Damn, missed that class.  Went surfing instead.


It is probably a good think I didn't go to school near the beach, or I would have been next to you in the lineup.


----------



## broshark (Apr 18, 2018)

mirage said:


> Well, I am a rocket scientist/engineer and I believe brain surgery is more difficult because its not straight forward and not necessarily governed by the laws of physics and chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but what if you are not on the team you speak of.  That's one team.  How many players are looking for exposure?  The original comment was made in general to say that DA/ECNL do offer more exposure and provide coaches with filtering to the top few percents.  The fact that your kid's team was successful is wonderful for everyone on the team.  They are the exception rather than the rule.


A rocket scientist would know that everything is bound by the laws of physics and chemistry, brain surgery included.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 18, 2018)

Did OC surf bring on some rocket surgeons?   Are they from Eastern Europe?


----------



## mirage (Apr 18, 2018)

broshark said:


> A rocket scientist would know that everything is bound by the laws of physics and chemistry, brain surgery included.


Surgery - yes, brain function and our understanding thus far - no completely.


----------



## mirage (Apr 18, 2018)

outside! said:


> It is probably a good think I didn't go to school near the beach, or I would have been next to you in the lineup.


Me too.  Didn't grow up near the beach....


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

mirage said:


> Well, I am a rocket scientist/engineer and I believe brain surgery is more difficult because its not straight forward and not necessarily governed by the laws of physics and chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but what if you are not on the team you speak of.  That's one team.  How many players are looking for exposure?  The original comment was made in general to say that DA/ECNL do offer more exposure and provide coaches with filtering to the top few percents.  The fact that your kid's team was successful is wonderful for everyone on the team.  They are the exception rather than the rule.


Thats not an exception - except maybe the number of kids who play on one team and also play ODP. Given I read that correctly. Kids get plucked out of ODP consistently to play D1. Also depends on the DA they play at. Last season saw a team that had a couple kids return from a Galaxy DA because their parents said "They have regressed".  As mentioned, if you are good, they find you. Doesnt matter if you are in DA, ECNL, HS, Flight 1 or wherever. Where do you think ODP coaches work at? They are all scouts, work at colleges, high schools, universities and all network. Unless your kid is playing at a random mexican league, not going to float under the radar or be underexposed. 

The Brain Surgery vs Rocket Science is an infinite circular argumentative loop. Most can not do each other's jobs. In the end if either screw up, people die.


----------



## C.A.M. (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Thats not an exception - except maybe the number of kids who play on one team and also play ODP. Given I read that correctly. Kids get plucked out of ODP consistently to play D1. Also depends on the DA they play at. Last season saw a team that had a couple kids return from a Galaxy DA because their parents said "They have regressed".  As mentioned, if you are good, they find you. Doesnt matter if you are in DA, ECNL, HS, Flight 1 or wherever. Where do you think ODP coaches work at? They are all scouts, work at colleges, high schools, universities and all network. Unless your kid is playing at a random mexican league, not going to float under the radar or be underexposed.
> 
> The Brain Surgery vs Rocket Science is an infinite circular argumentative loop. Most can not do each other's jobs. In the end if either screw up, people die.


With the advent of the Girls DA, ODP is now a tier down.  It is seen as an outside event that DA players do not participate in, which is made clear in the contacts the families sign.  If you play ECNL or any other league, it is still available to you.

So ODP stands for Olympic Development Program and those kids were the best of the best (so it was said - nothing to do with being good AND on a big club and getting recommendations or anything...).

Well US Soccer runs our International & Olympic team and they want a bigger talent pool nationally that is being trained to play the system they want to run on these teams.  Those players are now in the Development Academy. While I'm sure recommendations mean a lot, the difference is there is a US Soccer scout at every game to judge who they like and every game is filmed so any recommendation by this scout or a coaching staff can now be substantiated by video of at least 720p HD quality.  Reality is, most of the girls going to the National Team call ups are the same as the ones before.  Will that change.... probably not for a couple of years (5 or so).

To keep to the more realistic goal of 99% of the girls in the DA program of getting to college, they have 3 major college showcases.  They are held in December in Florida, April (no permanent address - North Carolina this year) and June in Carlsbad, CA. 

_This Personal Service Announcement brought to you by...._ *"I've seen many girls on ODP teams invite lists that weren't even close to being the best or most deserving players on the team or club, but their parents sure did suck up well!  I don't pay the coaches so I have to suck up to them for her to get recognition or play time.  I pay them to develop and coach her. They need to do their damn jobs!"*.


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 18, 2018)

C.A.M. said:


> With the advent of the Girls DA, ODP is now a tier down.  It is seen as an outside event that DA players do not participate in, which is made clear in the contacts the families sign.  If you play ECNL or any other league, it is still available to you.
> 
> So ODP stands for Olympic Development Program and those kids were the best of the best (so it was said - nothing to do with being good AND on a big club and getting recommendations or anything...).
> 
> ...


Can you clarify your point?  I read your post a couple of times and can't understand what it is that you are saying. Maybe since it is not my native tongue.  It sounds to me like you are making a connection between ODP and USSF and there is none. It also appears to me that you are saying that ODP invites only go to the best of the best (or did prior to these season of GDA) and that coach's recommendations do not play a part? Or that is they do send a recommendation the scouts (?) can now look at the DA video and substantiate the recommendation? What about a player not playing DA?

I apologize for my confusion because I either completely misunderstood your post or you have no idea what you are talking about. So I am guessing it was me.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

mirage said:


> Surgery - yes, brain function and our understanding thus far - no completely.


No physics and chemistry in brain function?

I did not know that.


----------



## C.A.M. (Apr 18, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Can you clarify your point?  I read your post a couple of times and can't understand what it is that you are saying. Maybe since it is not my native tongue.  It sounds to me like you are making a connection between ODP and USSF and there is none. It also appears to me that you are saying that ODP invites only go to the best of the best (or did prior to these season of GDA) and that coach's recommendations do not play a part? Or that is they do send a recommendation the scouts (?) can now look at the DA video and substantiate the recommendation? What about a player not playing DA?
> 
> I apologize for my confusion because I either completely misunderstood your post or you have no idea what you are talking about. So I am guessing it was me.



You only thought you didn't speak my language.  You understood my points to the tee.

Simplified - ODP isn't what is was prior to DA.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Thats not an exception - except maybe the number of kids who play on one team and also play ODP. Given I read that correctly. Kids get plucked out of ODP consistently to play D1. Also depends on the DA they play at. Last season saw a team that had a couple kids return from a Galaxy DA because their parents said "They have regressed".  As mentioned, if you are good, they find you. Doesnt matter if you are in DA, ECNL, HS, Flight 1 or wherever. Where do you think ODP coaches work at? They are all scouts, work at colleges, high schools, universities and all network. Unless your kid is playing at a random mexican league, not going to float under the radar or be underexposed.
> 
> The Brain Surgery vs Rocket Science is an infinite circular argumentative loop. Most can not do each other's jobs. In the end if either screw up, people die.


Since its inception, DA has avoided competition with non-DA teams.  There's a missing link in the calibration cycle there.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

C.A.M. said:


> With the advent of the Girls DA, ODP is now a tier down.  It is seen as an outside event that DA players do not participate in, which is made clear in the contacts the families sign.  If you play ECNL or any other league, it is still available to you.
> 
> So ODP stands for Olympic Development Program and those kids were the best of the best (so it was said - nothing to do with being good AND on a big club and getting recommendations or anything...).
> 
> ...


That was all over the place.  Saying the best play here or there is pretty subjective - especially if you take the 10 year history of DA in to account. Someone floated the graphic around, showing DA hasnt been successful in turning kids into pros. Take away professional soccer and look at just college. Are there more specific events where they can see DA kids? yeah, some even created for that sole purpose as mentioned. This doesnt mean those same scouts arent scouting at ODP - because they do. If you play on an ODP team in So Cal - you are good. To depute that would be ignorant. I can even make your point stronger as stats show 89% of kids playing for YNTs are from DA - BUT, this does account for the systemic issues at US Soccer. US Soccer pushes to make these stats reality. The more they can create this narrative that "DA or Bust", the further they can control the system. So coaches are going to pull from DA first. Colleges are going to pull from everywhere because they arent tied at the hip with US Soccer - but they have been pushing to "help" the NCAA more. It also helps that kids in DA, for the most part, are good. P

That service announcement is beyond confusing. ODP training is paid for (for the most part), so what parent is paying for their kid to play? Selections are also done free of the club/team coach. You cant even recommend your own players. At best you can invite the coach of an age group to come out and watch games - which they go around doing anyway. Also, how do you know what a coach values? Judy might score every game but what if she is lazy? Maybe a coach likes the cookie-cutter 6-2 defender or might like them faster with more ball skill. Also depends on what system the coach uses. You are developing a team, not a cast of heroes. Funny you think ODP has lower ethical values than clubs at DA - a place where you can actually pay to be on the team. 

PS I think everyone here knows what ODP is, what ECNL is and restrictions DA places on players. Part of the reason why some clubs have vanished around the country and why we have had a ton of mergers this past year. Many players, female and male have said they are not going to have US Soccer and Big Club Soccer dictate to them what they cant and can do. Some parents buy in to the madness perpetuated by their clubs and us soccer but if your child is very talented, doesnt matter if they are at DA, ODP, ECNL, XYZ - theyll get found and be offered to play somewhere.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Since its inception, DA has avoided competition with non-DA teams.  There's a missing link in the calibration cycle there.


exactly. so to say DA is better than teams at XYZ is absurd. all a controlled environment.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> exactly. so to say DA is better than teams at XYZ is absurd. all a controlled environment.


I don't think DA cares about this nor should they.  Their mission is to find players for the National teams.  They want DA to focus on development.   It's the parents that want the various leagues to allow their teams to play each other so that they can determine which team is better.  I bet most players could care less too.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I don't think DA cares about this nor should they.  Their mission is to find players for the National teams.  They want DA to focus on development.   It's the parents that want the various leagues to allow their teams to play each other so that they can determine which team is better.  I bet most players could care less too.


Where does DA publish their "development" standings?


----------



## CaliKlines (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Where does DA publish their "development" standings?


https://www.ussoccer.com/us-under20-womens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> https://www.ussoccer.com/us-under20-womens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1


Cute.  How many of those women played DA?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> https://www.ussoccer.com/us-under20-womens-national-team/latest-roster#tab-1


None of those players were developed by the DA.  Most are college players.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Cute.  How many of those women played DA?


You beat me to it...


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 18, 2018)

DA is less than 1 year old also


----------



## CaliKlines (Apr 18, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DA is less than 1 year old also


Guess they haven't quite figured out that higher math...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I don't think DA cares about this nor should they.  Their mission is to find players for the National teams.  They want DA to focus on development.   It's the parents that want the various leagues to allow their teams to play each other so that they can determine which team is better.  I bet most players could care less too.


DA was created to monetize labor. The problem now is the best kids are jumping overseas or not playing for MLS academies in order to keep their professional options open and maximize their worth. You have seen and will seen more teams signing kids at 14-15 now and see if they pan out. Before they didnt have to worry about this and keep labor cost low or turn around and sell the kid to an overseas club. MLS academies want other clubs to develop kids and then pluck them. The showcases and events being the them all together and the scouts can go around and sell the parents. Big Club knows kids will come and go, but that is why they sell other big cost programs. All this has limited development because MLS/US Soccer dont want to invest the money - thus they dont take risks on borderline kids. They have no interest on "real" development. Not a secret USSF is about money coming in, not going out. So they have done a good job convincing people "this is the way", "everything else sucks" to keep it all controlled.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> DA is less than 1 year old also


so you must think only girls play soccer?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> Guess they haven't quite figured out that higher math...


guess you must have missed the boys side the last 10 years


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> None of those players were developed by the DA.  Most are college players.


Not a coincidence the big marketing push for NWSL now. One team folded, but others with big money coming in. They are just repeating the blue print from the men's side. Lock up the talent. In So Cal most of the girls were playing ODP or ECNL...given DA didnt exist.


----------



## shales1002 (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> guess you must have missed the boys side the last 10 years


Perhaps you didn't read the U20 WOMEN'S roster that was posted. We are all witness to the results of the boys side (insert sarcasm ).


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> so you must think only girls play soccer?


Who else plays soccer?  Just kidding I have son that played but he has aged out.  We were discussing the girls program.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> guess you must have missed the boys side the last 10 years


In the current MNT roster at USSF, less than 1/3 of the players have any development academy listed in their "full bios".  The trend seems to be players that were born and/or developed outside the country - even after 10 years of DA.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Who else plays soccer?  Just kidding I have son that played but he has aged out.  We were discussing the girls program.


my apologies. 

my point is to look at the entire history of DA. you can google articles with MLS officials saying "off the record" what DA was created for. Its to make money. Which isnt surprising given who runs US Soccer.  Given DA is also 1 year old means other programs have been doing a good job on the woman's side - without DA. In fact better than the men's side. The problem is the rest of the world has gotten better and we still focus on what the late great Tony Dicicco said our issue is - speed, strength and being robotic.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 18, 2018)

Everything is about money.  It always will be the case.  Everyone needs to get paid.  We need a system that monetizes the development of youth soccer players.


----------



## mirage (Apr 18, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Thats not an exception - except maybe the number of kids who play on one team and also play ODP. Given I read that correctly.....Doesnt matter if you are in DA, ECNL, HS, Flight 1 or wherever. Where do you think ODP coaches work at? They are all scouts, work at colleges, high schools, universities and all network. Unless your kid is playing at a random mexican league, not going to float under the radar or be underexposed....


Not clear what your point is but if its to say that talented players get found ultimately, we agree.

The whole point that I was making is that DA will provide a path to more exposure to college coaches; hence, its easier to get found.  The fact that pulguita's kid's team did so well and that those girls got placed in their college career is what I said being the exception, rather than the rule. 

Having read your post since the quote above, you realize and know that the boys side DA has operated such that my original comment about how college coaches relies on DA to filter the lesser players for them.  Also there are college coaches that go out of their way to find non-DA players because the expectation of non-DA players are quite different than those of DA players (in terms of scholarships).

Since DA is run by USSF, who also sanction USYouth Soccer (ODP), and USClub Soccer (ECNL, NPL, ID+), the debate of ECNL vs DA is not worth having like some are.  Most people figure to be more interested being in a league ran by USSDA than through a 3rd party leagues.  Over a short period, my sense is that, girls DA will replace ECNL as the nation's premier girls league.  Just as boys DA has been for many years now.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 18, 2018)

mirage said:


> Not clear what your point is but if its to say that talented players get found ultimately, we agree.
> 
> The whole point that I was making is that DA will provide a path to more exposure to college coaches; hence, its easier to get found.  The fact that pulguita's kid's team did so well and that those girls got placed in their college career is what I said being the exception, rather than the rule.
> 
> ...


yep, point is players get found regardless. some are arguing that its DA is the end-all - which obviously isnt true. Totally with you on ECNL will close down eventually.  I was stating that if you are in ODP or DA or ECNL, you are easily found. How much easier at one program vs another is pretty dependent on how active the coach is. some coaches/scouts are pretty lazy


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 18, 2018)

CaliKlines said:


> Guess they haven't quite figured out that higher math...


You are definitely going to figure it out this year.  I will give you the answer like Jeopardy and you can figure out the math in reverse.

Answer:  990


----------



## timbuck (Apr 29, 2018)

When will OC Surf teams officially drop the West Coast gear?
I saw several teams this weekend rocking full west coast kits.  Including parents on the sidelines and stickers on the SUVs.


----------



## Hired Gun (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm assuming when their respective teams season's are over - DA and ECNL are still in season





timbuck said:


> When will OC Surf teams officially drop the West Coast gear?
> I saw several teams this weekend rocking full west coast kits.  Including parents on the sidelines and stickers on the SUVs.


----------



## 3JMommy (Apr 29, 2018)

Hired Gun said:


> I'm assuming when their respective teams season's are over - DA and ECNL are still in season


Some teams have already converted--the new uniforms just say Surf--not OC surf, so you may have seen some west coast teams without realizing it.


----------



## JackZ (Apr 30, 2018)

timbuck said:


> When will OC Surf teams officially drop the West Coast gear?
> I saw several teams this weekend rocking full west coast kits.  Including parents on the sidelines and stickers on the SUVs.


They told us after ECNL finishes, so June.


----------



## JackZ (Apr 30, 2018)

3JMommy said:


> Some teams have already converted--the new uniforms just say Surf--not OC surf, so you may have seen some west coast teams without realizing it.


Didn't think full kits are ready to purchase. Just the practice/training shirts which only say "Surf", soccer.com is the supplier, anyone can take a look ...


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 7, 2018)

anyone else have their coaches contacting your players or other kids on your teams via phone? One new coach at OC Surf took parent contacts with him and is having other coaches calling them. He will deny it, but no other way to get the numbers of players getting called. Another coach has been bugging a player even after the parent told him not to call them again, the call wasnt solicited and the parents are wondering how he got their number. A friend of mine's team has been on an full out defense to stop kids getting poached. Even had to send out articles and info about the sale and promises they are making. 

Coaches are going to hand out cards at tournaments and ask about players, some folks have almost become accustomed to that happening. Ethical coaches still get mad, but know its been part of the equation for decades. When coaches start calling up people out of the blue or start sending other kids/parents to talk to players, that is straight out DOUCHERY. Need a new mechanism where you should get your licenses revoked by doing stuff like that


----------



## outside! (May 7, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> When coaches start calling up people out of the blue or start sending other kids/parents to talk to players, that is straight out DOUCHERY.


Tad Bobak at Blues has been doing that for years.


----------



## El Clasico (May 7, 2018)

See my previous post...get used to this as it will only get worse as the mega clubs continue to consolidate and fight for supremacy. They have no track record of in-house development and wouldn't know where to start so they need to poach to coach.


----------



## timbuck (May 7, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> anyone else have their coaches contacting your players or other kids on your teams via phone? One new coach at OC Surf took parent contacts with him and is having other coaches calling them. He will deny it, but no other way to get the numbers of players getting called. Another coach has been bugging a player even after the parent told him not to call them again, the call wasnt solicited and the parents are wondering how he got their number. A friend of mine's team has been on an full out defense to stop kids getting poached. Even had to send out articles and info about the sale and promises they are making.
> 
> Coaches are going to hand out cards at tournaments and ask about players, some folks have almost become accustomed to that happening. Ethical coaches still get mad, but know its been part of the equation for decades. When coaches start calling up people out of the blue or start sending other kids/parents to talk to players, that is straight out DOUCHERY. Need a new mechanism where you should get your licenses revoked by doing stuff like that


It is certainly douchey to do this.  But I don't think there is anything you can do about it.  It's pretty easy to hunt down parents of kids if a coach wants to get ahold of them.  Rosters are publised for all leagues and many tournaments.  See a player.  Check facebook or linkedin for parent information.  Send a message.  

But I think you'd be surprised how many coaches have accumulated names and numbers over the years.  Attend a camp when your kid was 9?  I guarantee someone has the information.  Register for a tryout and never attend?  That is definitely out there somewhere.

I don't know that coaches sign any type of confidentiality clause that they won't be able to use player information.  And I don't think clubs have anything in their agreements that they can't share your information.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It is certainly douchey to do this.  But I don't think there is anything you can do about it.  It's pretty easy to hunt down parents of kids if a coach wants to get ahold of them.  Rosters are publised for all leagues and many tournaments.  See a player.  Check facebook or linkedin for parent information.  Send a message.
> 
> But I think you'd be surprised how many coaches have accumulated names and numbers over the years.  Attend a camp when your kid was 9?  I guarantee someone has the information.  Register for a tryout and never attend?  That is definitely out there somewhere.
> 
> I don't know that coaches sign any type of confidentiality clause that they won't be able to use player information.  And I don't think clubs have anything in their agreements that they can't share your information.


The easiest one, is when a team manager or a parent leaves and just give the coach all the e-mails and numbers from previous team


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (May 7, 2018)

outside! said:


> Tad Bobak at Blues has been doing that for years.


Is it true TB calls the maternity wards once a month to put a verbal deposit down on kids who might play soccer in the future?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 7, 2018)

timbuck said:


> It is certainly douchey to do this.  But I don't think there is anything you can do about it.  It's pretty easy to hunt down parents of kids if a coach wants to get ahold of them.  Rosters are publised for all leagues and many tournaments.  See a player.  Check facebook or linkedin for parent information.  Send a message.
> 
> But I think you'd be surprised how many coaches have accumulated names and numbers over the years.  Attend a camp when your kid was 9?  I guarantee someone has the information.  Register for a tryout and never attend?  That is definitely out there somewhere.
> 
> I don't know that coaches sign any type of confidentiality clause that they won't be able to use player information.  And I don't think clubs have anything in their agreements that they can't share your information.


Registrars have access to any player in Cal South.


----------



## meatsweats (May 7, 2018)

outside! said:


> Tad Bobak at Blues has been doing that for years.


HAHA! Heard he was at the Slammers/Surf game a few weeks back with his little black book. Taking notes.


----------



## Josep (May 7, 2018)

This is not new and it’s everywhere.  No big deal.   Unsolicited phone calls?   Several over the years.  

There’s no ethics in club soccer.  Oh those ecnl and DA date restrictions?  Clubs and players seem to bend rules about those too.


----------



## Josep (May 7, 2018)

meatsweats said:


> HAHA! Heard he was at the Slammers/Surf game a few weeks back with his little black book. Taking notes.



Note cards.


----------



## outside! (May 7, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Is it true TB calls the maternity wards once a month to put a verbal deposit down on kids who might play soccer in the future?


You know, thinking back to when my kids were born, I though I saw Soccer Gandalf.


----------



## Surfref (May 7, 2018)

outside! said:


> Tad Bobak at Blues has been doing that for years.


The strange thing is he does not need to poach players since they come to him based off his reputation.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 7, 2018)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Registrars have access to any player in Cal South.


Forgot about that fact. although the registrar is suppose to be the moral authority at the club - guess on it depends on the morality of the club.

As far is not being a big deal, it can be when its small clubs. Ive seen a clubs pull kids with various things - stupidest bribe being new cleats. Parents sold kids cheap. Seen shady approaches, but the onslaught of calling just about every kid on a team was a first. Some of the coaches getting kids Pre-High School and seeing if they can get them into the High Schools they coach at.  

As far as no ethics in club soccer, not entirely true. People (admins, coaches) I know dont call kids or approach them at tournaments. Hell, coaches I know wont even tell a kid to come to their club until AFTER they are done with Cup games - unlike some of these Big Clubs. Again, Ive seen some stupid stuff, but not at that scale.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 7, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Is it true TB calls the maternity wards once a month to put a verbal deposit down on kids who might play soccer in the future?


now thats funny


----------



## Soccer (May 7, 2018)

I heard of a parent emailing a team manager falsifying he was a parent of a player on the team.  He requested to also add his email address to the team distribution list.  It was a new account. This parent is now a coach.


----------



## Real Deal (May 7, 2018)

But at the end of the day, a player can only be poached if they (or their parents) want to be.  So what's the big deal?  Just say no if you are not interested.  But to some, it may be a blessing of they get an offer from a club/team/coach they never thought they could be with.


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2018)

Back on topic-
Was talking soccer shop with a few people at a few different times over the weekend and among other items, OC Surf/West Coast was discussed.  Anyone with more knowledge than me comment on these items:

I heard from a friend that many of their former ECNL players are looking at all outside options.  Either they don't like who will be coaching DA or they want to play high school.  I know a few of their Pre-Academy girls have moved to a funded 05 program for the upcoming year.
They also mentioned fields being a big issue since they did not renew with Great Park. Where will OC Surf practice/play this year?  
Which teams will practice where? On their website they list:
Irvine: Concordia University, OC Great Park
Mission Viejo (Both of these are basically Newhart Middle School/Norman Murray Community Center):  Oso Fields  Village Green Fields B&C
San Juan Capistrano:  San Juan Hills High School, Ambuehl Elementary, J Serra
Lake Forest:  Lake Forest Sports Complex


Their 04 Team that  was Flight 1 this past season (finished in last place, but had a decent run in President's cup), will be their DPL team for the upcoming season.
Will this be a combo of the flight 1 team and ecnl team?   Any movement between these teams?   (IE - anyone from ECNL or F1 moving to DA?  Or from DA to the DPL team?)

Their tournament scheduled for mid-August is still titled "West Coast Futbol Classic"
Have Surf uniform orders been placed yet?


----------



## JackZ (May 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Back on topic-
> 
> They also mentioned fields being a big issue since they did not renew with Great Park. Where will OC Surf practice/play this year?
> 
> ...


Here's what I know... Several olders boys teams are continuing to use JSerra for training. This facility is shared with the Blues and a Capo FC, the latter stay on south end/softball fields. Correct, tournament still called West Coast Futbol Classic, but the golf  tournament / ball drop has been renamed to "OC Surf Golf Tournament and Ball Drop". No uniforms placed yet for the boys ECNL teams.


----------



## timbuck (May 21, 2018)

JackZ said:


> Here's what I know... Several olders boys teams are continuing to use JSerra for training. This facility is shared with the Blues and a Capo FC, the latter stay on south end/softball fields. Correct, tournament still called West Coast Futbol Classic, but the golf  tournament / ball drop has been renamed to "OC Surf Golf Tournament and Ball Drop". No uniforms placed yet for the boys ECNL teams.


They are going to have boys ECNL next year but girls will be DA?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> They are going to have boys ECNL next year but girls will be DA?


Good point.


----------



## JackZ (May 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> They are going to have boys ECNL next year but girls will be DA?


Yes, pretty much. Have not seen that officially stated, but you can check the website  and see there are no girls ECNL teams listed for 2018-19. 
A month or two ago those 18/19 listings had ECNL and DA coaching assignments.


----------



## soccer dude (May 21, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Back on topic-
> Was talking soccer shop with a few people at a few different times over the weekend and among other items, OC Surf/West Coast was discussed.  Anyone with more knowledge than me comment on these items:
> 
> I heard from a friend that many of their former ECNL players are looking at all outside options.  Either they don't like who will be coaching DA or they want to play high school.  I know a few of their Pre-Academy girls have moved to a funded 05 program for the upcoming year.
> ...


The new DPL 04 team will be the old 04 ECNL team.  1 player moved up from ECNL to DA.


----------



## GoWest (May 21, 2018)

Sideline chatter has a few of the better WC ECNL girls in different age groups moving to Slammers ECNL and DA. Any truth to that?


----------



## OCOG (May 21, 2018)

GoWest said:


> Sideline chatter has a few of the better WC ECNL girls in different age groups moving to Slammers ECNL and DA. Any truth to that?


Not just Slammers, but moved to multiple ECNL Clubs.


----------



## GoWest (May 21, 2018)

OCOG said:


> Not just Slammers, but moved to multiple ECNL Clubs.


For sure. I had just heard Slammers. Maybe some to the new LA Breakers? Strikers? #curious


----------



## Hired Gun (May 21, 2018)

OCOG said:


> Not just Slammers, but moved to multiple ECNL Clubs.



I've heard chatter from many ECNL and DA teams leaving one club to another. Heard several girls from Slammers leaving, some from SD Surf leaving their clubs - some coming to OC Surf as well....that time of year for ALL clubs. I would think the "free" clubs might have some advantage --- but you have to weigh the coaching ---heck Slammers 04 DA had 3 coaches this year.... By the end of the year they seemed to be stabilized and playing well.  I do think movement in DA will be less than other divisions as the season is 10 months long and the main "jump off" date is July 1st (late) but will see.


----------

